# Betta can't swim upright help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My betta Fhil has been lethargic for the past few days and he's usually very perky but today I noticed he started swimming on his side!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP!!!!! What do I do?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Please help me i have no idea what to do he can't die


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you post a picture? And fill this out please: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be able to post a picture in like ten minutes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is he bloated?


Size of tank? Temperature? How often and how much do you clean?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is he eating? Have you done a water change recently? Is he bloated?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

15 gal. 82 degrees yes no yes none. Betta pellets and sometimes blood worms. Everyday. Once a week. Half. betta bowl essential(makes water nice). N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A No He is normally hyper but now he is lethargic and today he started swimming on his side. A week ago. I haven't. No. I think four. (here is the form)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Is he eating? Have you done a water change recently? Is he bloated?


 No he is eating he is not bloated but he is swimming on his side


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can you put him into a small hospital tank or bowl? If so, do that and add 3 tsps of epsom salt per gallon.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

+ok will do


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Also, fast him for a few days just in case his food is causing him some swimbladder problems.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok I will


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

here's a pic of him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is he upside down? Hmm. Have you done a water change recently or changed the temperature of his water?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I did a water change, He is upside down, he got back upright sometimes, but I think it might just be old age


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How old did you say he was?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This fish has a very bad case of dropsy from the looks of the photo's...I'd make him as comfortable as possible until he passes.....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I do agree with Martinismommy. It isn't looking too promising for him, especially since he is upside down.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> This fish has a very bad case of dropsy from the looks of the photo's...I'd make him as comfortable as possible until he passes.....


 he is doing a little better but he is probably like four, how can I make him comfy?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lower the water level, and when you clean the tank don't remove him. Epsom salt may relieve it a bit too. Sorry :-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Like Sena said, lower the water level so he can reach the surface easier. Don't let the water temp get over 80 F. And add 3 tsp of epsom salt per gallon.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Today he is doing so so he's been swimming around a tiny bit but I don't think he'll make it


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Fhil is still alive but I can't tell if he will recover


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What a little survivor.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He is swimming upright again, I still can't tell if he'll pull through, and I don't know if it was dropsy because I noticed something, the filter had what looked like little pieces of red in it so I turned it off and am in the process of fixing it, I hope Fhil pulls through, please give him a prayer!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, now I do think it might be dropsy cause it looks like there are more pieces of his fins missing


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dropsy wouldn't cause his fins to drop off. Most likely it's fin rot or fin biting from stress. Keep an eye on his fins, make sure there aren't any big pieces of black on them.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok I will, thanks for all your help


----------

